# Kindness of strangers?



## Garminbozia (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey! I've been writing a travel journal for a little while now and the next adventure is hitchhiking around Florida for about a month. The purpose for this adventure it is to explore the kindness of strangers. Seeing that I will be hitchhiking for a limited time in one state, it would be nice to ad the overall opinion you have about the kindness of strangers through your experience hitchhiking. I will be going to places where people volunteer for a location to go too but being that the subject is hitchhiking I am asking you. What is your overall opinion of the kindness of strangers through your experiences hitchhiking? The purpose for exploring this topic is in hopes of sharing that this world is not as bad as it seems. We always hear about the bad stuff and never the good. And that helps instil fear about other people. Sure, there is a healthy amount but it seems that people are more afraid of each other than having a willingness to help each other. So with that said, if you find that strangers are not kind I want to hear that too. Though my hope is to share good news, truth is what will be shared. I'm embarking today so if I don't respond to a reply, bear with me...I don't know when I'll have internet service or time to reply while I'm out.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 10, 2016)

Strangers are wonderfully kind. everybody wants an opportunity to be a superhero, so provide them that!


----------



## Garminbozia (Oct 10, 2016)

Mankini said:


> Strangers are wonderfully kind. everybody wants an opportunity to be a superhero, so provide them that!




Can you elaborate? That is a very intriguing answer and I do not want to misunderstand it


----------



## Mankini (Oct 10, 2016)

Garminbozia said:


> Can you elaborate? That is a very intriguing answer and I do not want to misunderstand it



nowadays, people want to do extraordinary things, but the state of civilization relegates people to a humdrum existence. So, allow ordinary people to do extraordinary things, surprising themselves and everyone around. i was in london near victoria station, with londoners rushing past. i dont give a fuck, so i stopped to regift a sleeping bag to a street beggar. everybody around went "ahhh". break the matrix.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Oct 10, 2016)

Garminbozia said:


> Can you elaborate? That is a very intriguing answer and I do not want to misunderstand it



I think what he means is that people love feeling good about themselves, so when they give us stuff, they also give themselves the good feels that comes with it.

As for my experience, I have ambivalent feelings. Like, I've never really had any bad experience hitchhiking except for the occasional creep, and I also had wonderful experiences with people going wayyy out of their way for you, and giving you massive kickdowns, but also met assholes screaming insults at you and throwing trash at you. And then there's everyone inbetween. The thousands and thousands of people simply ignoring you because they don't care. I know they don't owe me shit, but it still makes me hesitant to call people "nice". But yes, there are some incredible human beings out there, people I met only for a few minutes, or for a lifetime, but that I'm truely grateful for


----------



## Garminbozia (Oct 10, 2016)

Mankini said:


> nowadays, people want to do extraordinary things, but the state of civilization relegates people to a humdrum existence. So, allow ordinary people to do extraordinary things, surprising themselves and everyone around. i was in london near victoria station, with londoners rushing past. i dont give a fuck, so i stopped to regift a sleeping bag to a street beggar. everybody around went "ahhh". break the matrix.




Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Garminbozia (Oct 10, 2016)

WanderLost Radical said:


> I think what he means is that people love feeling good about themselves, so when they give us stuff, they also give themselves the good feels that comes with it.
> 
> As for my experience, I have ambivalent feelings. Like, I've never really had any bad experience hitchhiking except for the occasional creep, and I also had wonderful experiences with people going wayyy out of their way for you, and giving you massive kickdowns, but also met assholes screaming insults at you and throwing trash at you. And then there's everyone inbetween. The thousands and thousands of people simply ignoring you because they don't care. I know they don't owe me shit, but it still makes me hesitant to call people "nice". But yes, there are some incredible human beings out there, people I met only for a few minutes, or for a lifetime, but that I'm truely grateful for




Thank you for your reply. I agree with you with having mixed feelings about people. Not only is there nice people out there, but people who are generally nice can be mean themselves at times.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 10, 2016)

people desperately -want- to be nice. they just need a nudge now and then.  i proudly claim my assholeness. i love being an asshole most of the time. but of course deep in my grinch heart i too enjoy being good.


----------



## salxtina (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm tempted to tell you that you'd prob have better luck with this in AnY PLACE BeSiDes FLORiDA, but don't let me should all over you...
Your project idea sounds really cool!! 
I'm just biased because, per my brief experience in florida, virtually no one is nice to hitchhikers there. But, on the other hand, I did spend a few decent days hanging out there with a rad kid my age, his dog, and his "road mom," and finally got rides north with an old earth first!er, a lady with a toddler son who gifted me "paleo" snacks, and a traveler who accompanied me all the way to north carolina with a stop along the way to perform a Funeral for a Road-killed Turkey, so. There are outliers. Interesting ones.
Good luck!


----------



## Kal (Oct 10, 2016)

Here is my experience most of the people I have met while hitchhiking have made sure I had food or water and will give money the most I have been given is $140. I have even had people put me up for the night in their house. A motel owner let me stay for free. I could go on all day about this but I won't.


----------



## Garminbozia (Oct 11, 2016)

Mankini said:


> people desperately -want- to be nice. they just need a nudge now and then.  i proudly claim my assholeness. i love being an asshole most of the time. but of course deep in my grinch heart i too enjoy being good.




Why do you think people are hesitant when it comes to being nice?


----------



## Garminbozia (Oct 11, 2016)

salxtina said:


> I'm tempted to tell you that you'd prob have better luck with this in AnY PLACE BeSiDes FLORiDA, but don't let me should all over you...
> Your project idea sounds really cool!!
> I'm just biased because, per my brief experience in florida, virtually no one is nice to hitchhikers there. But, on the other hand, I did spend a few decent days hanging out there with a rad kid my age, his dog, and his "road mom," and finally got rides north with an old earth first!er, a lady with a toddler son who gifted me "paleo" snacks, and a traveler who accompanied me all the way to north carolina with a stop along the way to perform a Funeral for a Road-killed Turkey, so. There are outliers. Interesting ones.
> Good luck!


Oh my goodness that sounds amazing! A funeral for a roadkill turkey hahahaha! Well so far I got one ride. At that point I just wanted to get to Wal-Mart so it was only like 10 minutes. But that was it. I've been on the road for about 5 hours now so we'll see how it goes  Do you have any advice on how to hitchhike? I learned real quick holding the thumb out is tireding haha, so I've just been walking along the road or on side walks. I'd assume people would know I'd want a ride by the hiking pack but I don't know. Is it easier getting rides sitting at gas stations or on interstate ramps?


----------



## Garminbozia (Oct 11, 2016)

Kal said:


> Here is my experience most of the people I have met while hitchhiking have made sure I had food or water and will give money the most I have been given is $140. I have even had people put me up for the night in their house. A motel owner let me stay for free. I could go on all day about this but I won't.


I'm assuming you have hitchhiked a lot. What is your favorite story?


----------



## Kal (Oct 11, 2016)

Garminbozia said:


> I'm assuming you have hitchhiked a lot. What is your favorite story?


Well there is the one where I lost my stuff to a skunk


----------



## nivoldoog (Oct 11, 2016)

Kal said:


> Well there is the one where I lost my stuff to a skunk



I got mugged by a pack of coyotes for my fried chicken once.

As for the kindness of strangers... A similar idea is what lead me to do my first trip. I was getting out of the military and wanted to see the country I fought for. To see the people I fought to "defend". At the time I felt as tho this country is going crazy.... Is there any love left in it? I was pleased to find that there is indeed love and kindness out there.


----------



## Odin (Oct 11, 2016)

I agree that folks can be very kind. Though in my experience you have to realize there is no time table it can be very random.


In a way when I people watch I try to emulate the headspace of the person going by... How do they look like they're day has been... Most people are zoned out to other people around them but a few... Can see the truth. I Share this planet with you regardless if my clothes are torn and yours are pristine and talored.


----------



## Odin (Oct 11, 2016)

Also Skunks can be aggressive had a few hiss or snort at me on walks... And those coyotes haha... You win some you lose some.


----------



## Garminbozia (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah, so far Florida sucks when it comes to getting rides haha! I was out for 22 hours. Walked 20 and got 1 ride. From a guy in the town I started in lol. But kindness is totally out there. Met a couple people in Kissimmee while I was walking and figured I'd kick it with em. I noticed foil and a needle when I sat down next to them. They were friendly and surprisingly willing to have me near them. And when one of them went to shoot up she totally walked off a few out of respect for me she said. I didn't even express concern about it so it was all her. That was kindness haha.


----------

